# Good news for Airbnb hosts and Uber drivers: Here comes insurance



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://fortune.com/2014/12/05/insurance-airbnb-uber/


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

whats the ticket in the insurance

its gotta be filed in 50 states

dont hold yer breath


----------

